# good belts



## rowdy rufo (Oct 1, 2012)

can i use a after market belt or is it best to use oem belts


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

You can use a aftermarket belt but most perfer oem...


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

HL 3GX good belt cheaper than oem with 1 yr warranty


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

OEM is the best IMO. This has been covered a thousand times in the Kawasaki section there you will find tons of info that you are looking for.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. When it comes to belts it's hard to beat OEM.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

OEM for the most part.

The only other one that is worth trying is the 3GX belt. I run on my Kawi engine Cat, and it's lasted longer than any Kawi belt I've used (Brute Force or Teryx).

However, I never ran the 3GX on my Polaris.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

they have a popo 800


----------



## rowdy rufo (Oct 1, 2012)

this is for a polaris not a kawi


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

This I know. I was just giving my opinion on different belt manufacturers.


----------

